# Catfishing at AEP



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

I put this out last year asking for a good place to do some nightime catfishing at AEP. I had a couple of people say that C was a good place but none of us had any luck there last May. I am doing a little get together in May for a few of my friends and was wondering if anyone had any different ideas. If so please let me know. I know no one wants to give up their honey holes, I would be willing to trade some of my aep knowledge for a good catfishing hole. 

Gummy


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I've seen a lot of cats at C, and you might want to give them another try. I've seen small cats caught at large ponds near C.


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey jeffgummy, I have to believe that cats have been stocked everywhere down there. Those channels like the stinky stuff. Shrimp seems to work well as do minnows both dead and alive. We always catch channels when crappie fishing.
Tony


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

I think they have stocked a lot of those lakes, about eight of us fixed in C last year with cut bait, berkley stink bait, livers, shrimp and night crawlers, I am sure it depends on the day and the place you fish at C, but we all struck out. I know some lakes are better than others down there when it comes to catfish, I never really have fished for them down there, so it has been a struggle.


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

the long pond behind the miners memorial...we have seen some monsters in there but never caught any,,,never really tired either


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I've caught some nice channels out of C. I was talking to a couple of guys out at buckeye lake last year catfishing and there from aep area. They said there are some monsters in C. They use live gills and cubs. I'm pretty sure they said there are some real big flatties in there also. I've also caught alot of yellow bellies out of there.


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

It must have just been a bad night. I bet there are catfish in that little pond you told me about Chris.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Oh yea!!!! We have caught them on jigs and crankbaits there. My buddy caught about a 30# snapper on a small crankbait down there. Well have got it to the bank and saw use and was gone. He was huge. Crappie too. Here are a couple of pics from that pond.
































I cannot wait to get down there. We will have to camp close to each other and share some info.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

I have never heard of using cubs for bait. What size hook do you use for that?


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Sorry about that I meant Chubs. Man I can see those animal activists coming after me now.


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

I just thought you meant kittens


----------



## BassDaddy (May 18, 2005)

My buddies and I have also caught some nice ones out of Keffler.
BD05


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Which one is Keefer? Is it a pond next to one of the campsites?


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Looks like I'm going down this Sat. for a few hours just to walk around a fish a few ponds. If anyone is going let me know.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

That would be Campsite N. It's on the county road between 83 (Windy Hill) and St Rt 78. Nice cats there in the Spring.
Fishjunky, shoot me a PM if you want some of those topwater baits.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Well I'm leaving with some buddies on Sat. morning for AEP for the day.  I'll let everyone know how it went..


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Does anyone know if I will have any trouble with ice down at AEP on Sat. It's been pretty warm but would like to be for sure??


----------



## BassDaddy (May 18, 2005)

Thanks mushroomman. That's correct, campsite N.


----------

